# Hitman: Absolution - STEAM?



## Walkes100 (26. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, ob Hitman: Absolution eine Registrierung bei Steam voraussetzen wird, oder auch ohne Steam - Account spielbar ist.
Ich habe zwar schon versucht Informationen darüber zu finden, bin jedoch noch nicht fündig geworden.

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. August 2012)

Hitman Absolution wird Steam vorraussetzen. Du kannst es dann wahrscheinlich höchstens im Offline Modus spielen.
Ist eigentlich nicht schwer zu finden, einfach bei Google nach "Hitman Absolution" und "Steam" suchen


----------



## matt2000deluxe (9. September 2012)

Wollte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, darum post ich mal einfach hier dazu... 

Hab nen Forenbeitrag über Absolution gefunden mit einigen Pics von der Gamescom etc. Für Fans wie mich ein Augenschmaus! 

Hitman Absolution GamesCom update - Hitmanforum


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2012)

Ja, man braucht dafür einen Steam-Account: Hitman: Absolution gets Steamworks and DX11 support: "Hitman's suit looks ten times more awesome on PC" | PC Gamer


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. September 2012)

“Hitman’s suit looks ten times more awesome on PC”

Dann ist die Frage ja geklärt, ob ich es mir für PC oder PS3 hole.


----------



## HitmanFan (27. September 2012)

Gibts eigentlich schon Informationen zu den System-Anforderungen?

War auch am Überlegen, ob´s nun die Konsolen oder die PC Version werden soll,
nachdem ich aber beide Versionen auf der GamesCom gesehen habe, muss ich sagen,
dass die PC Version wirklich deutlich besser aussieht. 

Das Problem könnte nur zu Hohe Anforderungen sein.

Habe schon die Sniper-Challange einwandfrei mit ~110 FPS spielen können,
wobei das sicher nicht mit dem fertigen Spiel vergleichbar ist, oder?

Habe eine GTX 570, einen i7 2600k sowie 8GB Arbeitsspeicher in meinem Rechenknecht.

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand schon ein paar Infos. 
Höchste Grafikeinstellungen müssten doch eigentlich drin sein, oder?

P.s.: Hab mir bereits die "Deluxe Professional Edition" vorbestellt,  
       aber notfalls könnt man ja dann doch noch auf die Konsole umsteigen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. September 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Höchste Grafikeinstellungen müssten doch eigentlich drin sein, oder?


 
Mit Sicherheit. Und für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass nicht: besser als auf Konsole sieht es auf deinem System sicher aus.


----------

